# Need help: Light and peaceful music for engagement night



## VanCrusty (Jun 17, 2016)

I am looking for an album of background music that is light and peaceful. I have for a long time enjoyed Dan Gibson's Solitudes "All Things Bright and Beautiful" and "Peace in the Valley" and "Desert Retreat" because they have an impressively blended mix of instruments, birds and water. However, I need a new album, which my girlfriend and I have not heard, for this special occasion.  There are over 200 of Dan Gibson's Solitudes albums, last I checked, and sorting through them all is quite time consuming (I tried for a while and quit). 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Not familiar with, sorry .


----------



## zhopin (Apr 7, 2016)

Do you like electronic?


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

Solitudes' "Island Paradise" is highly recommended!:angel:


----------



## Lyricus (Dec 11, 2015)

Jazz is where it will be at:

Nat King Cole, Penthouse Serenade
Chet Baker, Chet (1959)
Charlie Parker with Strings
Dinah Washington, For Those in Love

All great for a romantic mood. 

Also, you can never go wrong with an album of Chopin's Nocturnes or Haydn's symphonies.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Try the albums of pianist George Winston.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

What about some Merzbow?? if it's a proposal, else use something like Gesang der jünglinge! 
Good luck


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Xenakiboy said:


> What about some Merzbow?? if it's a proposal, else use something like Gesang der jünglinge!
> Good luck


If O.P using Minus Zero is using he/ she is single again . :lol:


----------



## VanCrusty (Jun 17, 2016)

zhopin said:


> Do you like electronic?


I am not very familiar...what do you recommend?



Iean said:


> Solitudes' "Island Paradise" is highly recommended!:angel:


Very nice, thank you.



Art Rock said:


> Try the albums of pianist George Winston.


I had not heard him before, thanks for a terrific discovery.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

I would first try with youtube long videos of relaxing sound. Maybe you like the sound of rain or just thunderstorm: 








Then, some albums that really put me to sleep but maybe you can cope with them without nodding off.
Max Richter - Sleep / from Sleep (8h/1h albums)




John Foxx - London Overgrown

__
https://soundcloud.com/metamatic-records%2Flondon-overgrown
AWVFTS - Atomos

__
https://soundcloud.com/awvfts%2Fatomos-vi-edit
Jon Hopkins - Immunity




Nils Frahm - Solo, or Spaces
https://youtu.be.com/kE3Jpus5coA

Johanna Newsom if you like more alternative sounds.

Probably the two first videos would suit your needs more. I was at one time into those sounds.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I have the strange feeling that O.P is been scared away by this advices .


----------



## VanCrusty (Jun 17, 2016)

*UPDATE:*

The deed is done, and I chose this album:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

VanCrusty said:


> *UPDATE:*
> 
> The deed is done, and I chose this album:
> 
> View attachment 89401


Congratulations and what a choice, good one!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh, and I was going to suggest Dirty Love by Zappa. 

Could have come up with other Zappa suggestions!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Oh, and I was going to suggest Dirty Love by Zappa.
> 
> Could have come up with other Zappa suggestions!


Light and peaceful music for engagement night .

Does that seems a good suggestion Eddie?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Light and peaceful music for engagement night .
> 
> Does that seems a good suggestion Eddie?


All depends on your point of view................


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> All depends on your point of view................


Not mine, more O.P question.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I suppose Eddie thinks light and peaceful music is the worst way to start your engagement if you want it to last.


----------

